

Net Neutrality is akin to socialism - netpolice
http://www.thestreet.com/story/10842616/net-neutrality-is-akin-to-socialism.html?puc=outbrain&cm_ven=outbrain&obref=obnetwork

======
devijvers
This is the raging Ayn Rand view. Net neutrality is a valid concern for
government since it's _res publica_ : a common good that can only be achieved
when every citizen have it. Individual citizens or even groups of citizens can
not procure a net neutrality package when it's not available or affordable for
other citizens.

